# Hilfe! 5.1 funktioniert nicht richtig! Z906 unter Windows 10



## Lord_Jerome (19. März 2018)

Hallo liebe PCGH-Community,

ich habe mir heute das Logitech Z906 5.1 System gekauft und auch direkt angeschlossen. 
Verkabelung alles super und richtig. (Tausendfach kontrolliert)

Ich habe das System per Klinke an die Onboard Soundkarte angeschlossen (Orange, Grün, Schwarz), da ich kein Toslink Kabel hatte. 
Es gibt beim Soundsystem 3 modi: 3D,  4.1 und 2.1.

2.1 und 4.1 funktionieren einwandfrei... Bei 4.1 wird halt über alle Boxen der selbe Sound abgespielt.

Allerdings kann ich bei Windows in den Lautsprecher Konfigurationen 5.1 nicht aktivieren.
Ich kann die Option zwar auswählen, jedoch wenn ich den Soundtest durchführe funktionieren nur die vorderen beiden Lautsprecher. Weder Subwoofer, noch Center oder Rear Boxen geben einen Ton ab.
Sollte Windows nicht alle Lautsprecher einzeln ansprechen können?

3D Modus:
Wenn ich eine Blu-Ray schaue, scheint alles zu funktionieren. Soweit ich beurteilen kann, auch Surround.
Wenn ich Musik über Youtube höre, kommt aus den hinteren Boxen nur ein leiser extrem verzerrter Sound - evtl. nachvollziehbar, da keine 5.1 Tonspur.

Habe jetzt seit Stunden die Treiber aktualisiert und probeweise auch ältere Treiber installiert - nichts hat geholfen, um die Windows Lautsprecher-Konfiguration zum Laufen zu kriegen.
Brauche ich dafür ein Toslink?

Ich bin irgendwie ratlos... Ich hatte leider bisher immer nur einfache 2.1 Systeme die problemlos liefen. Also habe ich so ziemlich keine Erfahrung, was die Konfiguration von Surround-System am PC angeht.
Ich hoffe jemand kennt eine Lösung! xD Bei 245€ will ich schon gerne Sicherstellen, dass ich alle Funktionen uneingeschränkt nutzen kann. 

Mainboard: Gigabyte GA-Z77X-D3H
Windows 10 Home (Version 1709 Build 16299.309)

Vielen Dank schonmal im Vorraus.
Falls noch weitere Infos nötig sind - reiche ich gerne nach.


----------



## JackA (20. März 2018)

1. Du tust so, als ob 245€ für 5.1 viel Geld sind, sind es aber nicht! Bei Einstiegs 5.1 reden wir von 600€ aufwärts. Auch hättest du das Z906 für 160 bekommen können... Amazon.de: Einkaufsangebote: Logitech Z906 3D Stereo Lautsprecher THX (Dolby 5.1 Surround Sound und 500 Watt) schwarz
2. Wenn dein Soundsystem richtig eingesteckt ist und auch auf dem richtigen Modus steht, dann kommt bei der Lautsprecher Konfiguration unter Windows aus jedem Lautsprecher nen Ton. Du hast halt was falsch gemacht, weshalb es jetzt nicht geht. Da Fernwartung nicht möglich ist, da ich nicht sehe, was du wie angeschlossen oder eingestellt hast, kann ich dir nicht mehr Tipps geben außer mal das Handbuch in die Hand zu nehmen und alles korrekt zu machen.
3. Einen kleinen Tipp habe ich noch, da du sagst, dass da 3D, 2.1 und 4.1 eingestellt sind, das solltest du sein lassen! das sind Stereo zu Surround Umwandlungen, das ist selbstredend dass da 5.1 nicht korrekt ausgegeben wird, wenn das System nen Stereo-Signal erwartet. Stell es so ein, dass da kein Lämpchen leuchtet!


----------



## Marcimoto (21. März 2018)

Mal ganz abgesehen von der leidigen alten Diskussion über 5.1 Brüllsysteme. Für die genannten 245€ bekommst du schon wirklich brauchbare 2.0 und 2.1 Systeme.
5.1 können in dieser Preisspanne nur laut auf kleinem Raum. Feingeister findest du hier sicher nicht.


----------



## The-F (22. November 2019)

Hey ich habe eine Lösung gefunden, und das was die beiden hier Erzählen ist richtig aber auch falsch.
ich habe mir das selbe System gekauft und ich habe es getestet und bei mir nach (vielen versuchen)
hats funktioniert  und ich habe aber das 1000W System und jetzt läuft es einwandfrei auf 5.1. Und da wir alle wissen das Teufel ein guter Surround Hersteller ist grad auch was Heimkino angeht, möchte ich sagen das ich bis vor kurzem noch das System von denen für 399 euro kaufen wollte und mein Heimkino experte unf freund sagte das is das beste was du kaufen kannst was Surround angeht für pc. und für die anderen tv und bluray Player angeht lieber ein größeres Heimkino was halt kostete aber gut funktioniert

also nichts ab 600 euro.

MFG wenn eine die lösung möchte für das 5.1 dann einfach bescheid sagen


----------



## DuckDuckStop (22. November 2019)

Wieso teilst du dem TE nicht einfach mit wie du das Problem behoben hast?

Stattdessen jede Menge geblubber mit dem Hinweis, dass dein "Hifi Experten Kumpel" keine Ahnung hat. Ganz groß.


----------



## TrueRomance (23. November 2019)

The-F schrieb:


> Und da wir alle wissen das Teufel ein guter Surround Hersteller ist grad auch was Heimkino angeht,



Ist Teufel nicht mehr. Schon lange nicht mehr.


----------



## Hubacca (23. November 2019)

Und nach 1 1/2 Jahren wirds ihn auch nicht mehr interessieren .....


----------



## TrueRomance (24. November 2019)

Verdammt


----------



## JackA (24. November 2019)

@The-F Ich rate dir, nen anderen Hifi-Experten zu suchen, viel Ahnung hat dein Kumpel nicht.


----------

